# LAFC 05s vs USC Women?



## RedDevilDad (Apr 7, 2019)

Heard that LAFC 2005 boys beat USC's women's team 7-0 yesterday.  Anyone able to confirm that?  Wow.


----------



## outside! (Apr 8, 2019)

RedDevilDad said:


> Heard that LAFC 2005 boys beat USC's women's team 7-0 yesterday.  Anyone able to confirm that?  Wow.


Boys and women are different. Meaningless.


----------



## RedDevilDad (Apr 8, 2019)

outside! said:


> Boys and women are different. Meaningless.


Lol. Correct. While it is not high on the meaning scale or indicative of future performance for either team, it is at best mildly interesting.... and there’s a low bar for what is discussion worthy on this site. Lol. 

So, can anyone confirm that score? Thanks


----------



## justneededaname (Apr 8, 2019)

outside! said:


> Boys and women are different. Meaningless.


Except when you are suing over equal pay for equal work. No business would pay two twenty year olds the same wage if one of them could only perform the work of a 14 year old.


----------



## nbean3 (Apr 8, 2019)

Confirmed. It was 7-0 and the boys had 3 shots hit the posts in the first period. 
By comparison the ladies had maybe 2 shots on goal. I would have thought the age gap and size differences  (some ladies were towering over some boys) would have cause more of a challenge but in the end it didn’t. The 2 styles of play are just very different.


----------



## blam (Apr 12, 2019)

Why is this surprising? A lot of women players lack athleticism and speed. Let's do a 40 yard race. My money is that the u15 boys will beat the college girl soccer players also. Imo  not enough athletic girls are playing soccer. Wasn't it a few years ago a high school team beat the Australian women national team?


----------



## texanincali (Apr 12, 2019)

This happens all the time.  There is a reason the scores don't generally make it out to the general public.  

Don't remember what year it was specifically, but one of my old students played against the Canadian Womens National Team and won.  They were a U15 select team, not DA team.


----------



## timbuck (Apr 12, 2019)

Im sure it’s true- I just find it shocking. 
I feel like a u15 boys b-team would have trouble beating a u16 girls DA team.  
U15 boys aren’t quite through the early/mid stages of puberty yet, where the strength difference isn’t as significant as a 17 year old male would be.


----------



## seuss (Apr 12, 2019)

timbuck said:


> Im sure it’s true- I just find it shocking.
> I feel like a u15 boys b-team would have trouble beating a u16 girls DA team.
> U15 boys aren’t quite through the early/mid stages of puberty yet, where the strength difference isn’t as significant as a 17 year old male would be.


Academy teams collect larger and more physically matured kids.
Also a u15 boys b team will almost always be lousy (which I don’t say to offend). Good players who at the u15 age can’t find spots on top teams often lose interest or just turn sour towards the sport.


----------



## Mancity17 (Apr 12, 2019)

blam said:


> Why is this surprising? A lot of women players lack athleticism and speed. Let's do a 40 yard race. My money is that the u15 boys will beat the college girl soccer players also. Imo  not enough athletic girls are playing soccer. Wasn't it a few years ago a high school team beat the Australian women national team?


The Rapids U15 DA team just beat Australias women's team 4-1 this week. Some of those boys are in 8th grade.


----------



## nbean3 (Apr 12, 2019)

Mancity17 said:


> The Rapids U15 DA team just beat Australias women's team 4-1 this week. Some of those boys are in 8th grade.


I know right?! LAFC played a couple 12year olds. Boys and girls are built differently.


----------



## Mancity17 (Apr 12, 2019)

nbean3 said:


> I know right?! LAFC played a couple 12year olds. Boys and girls are built differently.


I appreciate both the girls and boys games. I just think it is interesting. I had someone tell me the UCONN women's basketball team should be in the men's bracket.


----------



## mahrez (Apr 12, 2019)

Boys played determined & well but don't make too much out of scrimmages.  Women off season trying out different things & players without regards to the outcome.  Style wise there was more of a difference not to mention the field.


----------



## socalkdg (Apr 12, 2019)

Mancity17 said:


> I appreciate both the girls and boys games. I just think it is interesting. I had someone tell me the UCONN women's basketball team should be in the men's bracket.


----------



## Desert Hound (Apr 13, 2019)

blam said:


> Why is this surprising? A lot of women players lack athleticism and speed. Let's do a 40 yard race. My money is that the u15 boys will beat the college girl soccer players also. Imo  not enough athletic girls are playing soccer. Wasn't it a few years ago a high school team beat the Australian women national team?


Funny you should mention Australia. 

Their women's national team played the Colorado Rapids u15 DA team last week and lost 4-1


----------



## ultimate20 (Apr 23, 2019)

Mahrez, Can you elaborate on the differences in style?  And what about the field?  Was it what we in the golf world call a "dog patch"?  or too big, too small,. ...
Thanks


----------

